# quedar mal



## ndizi

Me gustaria decir en portugués "quedé muy mal contigo por no llamarte" pero no sé como expresar el concepto con el mismo sentido que en español. Alguien puede ayudarme?
Mi intento a lo bestia sería: "fiquei muito mal com você porque nao lhe liguei"
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ndizi said:


> Me gustaria decir en portugués "quedé muy mal contigo por no llamarte" pero no sé como expresar el concepto con el mismo sentido que en español. Alguien puede ayudarme?
> Mi intento a lo bestia sería: "fiquei muito mal com você porque nao lhe liguei"
> Muchas gracias!


Acho que está quase.

Eu não construiria a frase assim, mas "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque não te telefonei", ou "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque acabei não te telefonando/ não ligando pra você".

Eu diria assim:
Acho que pegou muito mal eu não ter te telefonado/ligado".

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## ndizi

muito obrigada ricardo


----------



## Carfer

O que Ricardo diz está correcto, claro, mas, pensando no português de Portugal que, dada a proximidade geográfica, pode ser o alvo de ndizi, eu diria _'Fiquei mal contigo, porque não te telefonei/liguei'_. Mas parece-me que a maneira mais simples e mais comum de dizer o mesmo em Portugal, embora menos agarrada à expressão espanhola, seria _'Ficaste zangado/a comigo porque não te telefonei/liguei'._
Além disso _'acho que pegou muito mal...',_ sendo entendível, não seria usado aqui.


----------



## Tumulto

Olá ndize.

De um modo mais formal essa frase ficaria: fiquei muito mal por você não ter me chamado. Entretando você poderia dizer: peguei mal com você por não ter me chamado. O termo "pegar mal" é uma expressão (ao menos no Brasil) que transmite a idéia de ficar magoado ou insatisfeito com alguém ou alguma coisa.


----------



## ñeca

Tumulto said:


> Olá ndize.
> 
> De um modo mais formal essa frase ficaria: fiquei muito mal por você não ter me chamado. Entretando você poderia dizer: peguei mal com você por não ter me chamado. O termo "pegar mal" é uma expressão (ao menos no Brasil) que transmite a idéia de ficar magoado ou insatisfeito com alguém ou alguma coisa.



La versión de tumulto sería: "quedé muy mal (triste o decepcionado) porque no me llamaste/no te comunicaste conmigo"
Mientras que en la oración de ndizi la propia persona que se expresa es quién no se ha comunicado y se siente mal (arrepentida) por eso.
Creo que son dos ideas distintas.


----------



## Carfer

ñeca said:


> La versión de tumulto sería: "quedé muy mal (triste o decepcionado) porque no me llamaste/no te comunicaste conmigo"
> Mientras que en la oración de ndizi la propia persona que se expresa es quién no se ha comunicado y se siente mal (arrepentida) por eso.
> Creo que son dos ideas distintas.


 
Tenho ideia, porventura incorrecta, de que _'quedar bien/mal con alguién'_ significa _'desagradar a alguém'_, _'ficar mal/ficar mal visto por outrem' _e pareceu-me que esse era o sentido da frase de ndizi, como aliás a tentativa de tradução dela própria implica. Refraseando-a: _'desagradei-te (fiquei mal contigo) porque não te liguei'._

Parece-me diferente de_ 'fiquei triste ou decepcionado'. _Quem terá ficado triste ou decepcionado não terá sido quem fala mas sim a outra pessoa, ou estou errado?


----------



## Espinharas

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Eu não construiria a frase assim, mas "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque não te telefonei", ou "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque acabei não te telefonando/ não ligando pra você".
> 
> Eu diria assim:
> Acho que pegou muito mal eu não ter te telefonado/ligado".
> 
> Espero que te sirva.


Olá,
Sem querer ser precioso demais, mas acho que é importante a coerência entre as pessoas do verbo, sobretudo numa frase tão curta como esta.
Neste sentido, 
ou você diz: "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque não lhe telefonei"
ou: "Fiquei muito mal contigo, porque não te telefonei".
Abraço a todos.


----------



## ñeca

Carfer said:


> Tenho ideia, porventura incorrecta, de que _'quedar bien/mal con alguién'_ significa _'desagradar a alguém'_, _'ficar mal/ficar mal visto por outrem' _e pareceu-me que esse era o sentido da frase de ndizi, como aliás a tentativa de tradução dela própria implica. Refraseando-a: _'desagradei-te (fiquei mal contigo) porque não te liguei'._
> 
> Parece-me diferente de_ 'fiquei triste ou decepcionado'. _Quem terá ficado triste ou decepcionado não terá sido quem fala mas sim a outra pessoa, ou estou errado?



Claro, Carfer. O sentido da frase de ndizi seria: "fiquei mal contigo porque nao te liguei". Parece que a pessoa está sentindo pesar pelo erro cometido (nao ter ligado) e pela conseqüência do erro (desagradar).

Saudaçoes.


----------



## Áskera

*NOVA PERGUNTA *​Tenho uma dúvida com relação a «quedar mal», porém não tem a ver com «quedar mal con alguien», mas «quedar mal en la foto». Poderia usar-se neste caso «ficar mal na foto»? :

_Ai! Apague essa foto. Fiquei mal!
Ai, não! Fiquei mal na foto!
_
Agradeço a ajuda que puderem me dar.


----------



## Guigo

Áskera said:


> *NOVA PERGUNTA *​Tenho uma dúvida com relação a «quedar mal», porém não tem a ver com «quedar mal con alguien», mas «quedar mal en la foto». Poderia usar-se neste caso «ficar mal na foto»? :
> 
> _Ai! Apague essa foto. Fiquei mal!
> Ai, não! Fiquei mal na foto!
> _
> Agradeço a ajuda que puderem me dar.



No Brasil, talvez o melhor fosse: "apague esta foto, pois não saí bem". Há variações possíveis sobre o tema.

_Ficar mal na foto_ tem, atualmente, um significado algo diferente: ser pego em situação constrangedora. Exemplos: 
- Cara, você _ficou mal na foto _ao ser flagrado urinando no jardim;
- Putz, _fiquei mal na foto_ quando minha noiva me viu conversando com aquela vizinha bonitona;
- O presidente _ficou mal na foto_ quando descobriram que ele toma 4 comprimidos de viagra por dia e não faz efeito!.


----------



## Carfer

Áskera said:


> *NOVA PERGUNTA *​Tenho uma dúvida com relação a «quedar mal», porém não tem a ver com «quedar mal con alguien», mas «quedar mal en la foto». Poderia usar-se neste caso «ficar mal na foto»? :
> 
> _Ai! Apague essa foto. Fiquei mal!
> Ai, não! Fiquei mal na foto!
> _
> Agradeço a ajuda que puderem me dar.



Em Portugal, sim. Parece-me que será mesmo a maneira mais comum de dizer.


----------



## Áskera

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas!!!


----------



## patriota

A minha primeira reação ao imaginar a situação acima foi pensar: "Fiquei feio (demais)! Tira outra."


----------



## Awdroca-español

Áskera said:


> *NOVA PERGUNTA *​Tenho uma dúvida com relação a «quedar mal», porém não tem a ver com «quedar mal con alguien», mas «quedar mal en la foto». Poderia usar-se neste caso «ficar mal na foto»? :
> 
> _Ai! Apague essa foto. Fiquei mal!
> Ai, não! Fiquei mal na foto!
> _
> Agradeço a ajuda que puderem me dar.


Além do que o Patriota e o Guigo falaram, eu também diria: Essa foto não ficou legal, tira outra.


----------



## Awdroca-español

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho que está quase.
> 
> Eu não construiria a frase assim, mas "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque não te telefonei", ou "Fiquei muito mal com você, porque acabei não te telefonando/ não ligando pra você".
> 
> Eu diria assim:
> Acho que pegou muito mal eu não ter te telefonado/ligado".
> 
> Espero que te sirva.



Eu também escuto muito:

Pegou mal.


----------

